# Howa M-1500 with hogue stock



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Anybody own this gun. I really don't need it but am thinking of adding it to the collection and I have had no experience with Howa rifles. I have the chance of buying it for $400


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Howa is a very good shooting rifle. Do some research, but I think you would be surprised to know that Howa is the maker of the actions (and I believe the barrels) of the Vanguard line from Weatherby. 
This article is as good as I've seen reguarding the Weatherby Vanguard, and you will see him mention the Howa connection. And as the article says, if Weatherby will stand behind the Howa action, well... I guess that is good enough for this enthusiast.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/wby_vanguard_rifles.htm

Good luck in your search.

Gunny


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I have some experience with the HOWA, a 22-250, with a thumbhole/laminate stock, my neighbor had me set-up for her, with rings, mount, optics...etc.. The sample she has, I took to the range, and found it to be very accurate, out to a bit over 200 yds, (w/ a bipod, in the prone), I litterally played with it, until I was hitting NICKELS, taped to the target. I actually recovered on, a few feet from the target, and gave it to Her, as a confirmation of the rifles' potential. I liked the feel of the rifle, its' cycling and extraction were 100%. Keep in mind, this was a Brand New rifle, but I don't see any problems with it in the future...nice set-up! For the price of the one you're speaking of, it seems to be a pretty good deal, though rifles seem to sell for a bit less, than here, in the Pacific N.W....really check it over, Good luck and good shooting...


----------

